# OT: Gasol to the Lakers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

for Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton and picks.

Is it time for us to panic?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Haha, I was thinking the same thing... I'd say we're in trouble now considering how this Suns team is up and down at the moment.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wish Kerr had enough balls to make a move midseason. I don't think expect anything til the summer though.

Redd and potentially Charlie V in package are out there.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I have no idea how this Suns team will be playing come playoff time. So, I'm not freaking out yet. But we knew the Lakers were going to give the Suns a run for their money regardless of the Gasol trade. This just makes it that more interesting. Also, how is Bynum and Gasol going to play alongside each other? This could be a bad thing, rather then a good. Only time will time.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I have no idea how this Suns team will be playing come playoff time. So, I'm not freaking out yet. But we knew the Lakers were going to give the Suns a run for their money regardless of the Gasol trade. This just makes it that more interesting. Also, how is Bynum and Gasol going to play alongside each other? This could be a bad thing, rather then a good. *Only time will time*.


"Only time will _tell_." ^_^

Anyways, that's what I was thinking too, and was why I can't really say I'm freaked out or anything, just a bit troubled. As for Bynum and Gasol playing together... Phil Jackson is a good coach, and I figure he'll get them to be able to play well together. 

This Suns team, for all intensive purposes, is not playing to its potential and is in cruise control. How this will affect them in the postseason yet, I don't know. All we know is that they'll be rested going into it, lol.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

:upset: Before this trade the Lakers were pretenders, now they might not be anymore. Man Sarver sucks, we'll probably never win a championship with him as owner. I'm sure Kerr wants to make some moves but he can't because of Sarver.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kerr would make a move, but he didn't want to break the team up right away after taking the job and probably doesn't want to screw with anything right now. Sarver doesn't have much to do with it.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I have no idea how this Suns team will be playing come playoff time. So, I'm not freaking out yet. But we knew the Lakers were going to give the Suns a run for their money regardless of the Gasol trade. This just makes it that more interesting. Also, how is Bynum and Gasol going to play alongside each other? This could be a bad thing, rather then a good. Only time will time.


They are a great pairing, Gasol has some great hands and play the high post screen and rolls as well as anyone, they can just sit Bynum on the low post and work it high with Gasol to really open up the floor and create easy mismatches and dunks for Bynum, lanes to the bucket or room to hit a jumper for Pau. Its awful for us.

At the very least, if there is ever a chance to get a decent defensive big before the deadline this will give Kerr all the motivation to push for it.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Sunsfan81 said:


> :upset: Before this trade the Lakers were pretenders, now they might not be anymore. Man Sarver sucks, we'll probably never win a championship with him as owner. I'm sure Kerr wants to make some moves but he can't because of Sarver.


As much as this sucks to say, you can't really dis Sarver for blowing TONS of money on this team. It will be a loss financially for him either way this season... and he's giving Kerr leeway to make a move. The thing is that we have to balance our future and present which is really hard to do in this league. Look at the Lakers, they have 2 worthwhile prospects and their #1 player is going to start diving soon and will probably be gone by the time their 2 hot prospects get near to peak. With the Spurs showing so much weakness, everyone wants to jump on the west this year before other teams get too good. Makes sense, but it also makes for a really hard situation if you are Kerr trying to make a deal.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Kerr would make a move, but he didn't want to break the team up right away after taking the job and probably doesn't want to screw with anything right now. Sarver doesn't have much to do with it.


Not to say I don't think we can win it all this year but I am really, really, *REALLY* looking forward to the 08-09 team sans Marion's massive paycheque and + a couple young guys up in the mix. Also, Barbosa and Diaw will be one year better. I really like what I've seen from Diaw this year too, he's being consistently aggressive even if he's still passing off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd like to see some changes this summer. Though I feel like the change we would've made, should've happened this past summer.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Kurt Thomas and two draft picks nets us ABSOLUTELY ZILCH this last offseason. Just because we didn't want to pay the dude for one year. The Lakers take the same ****ing package and turn it into an all-star and world champion. Awesome.

The only possible positive that could ever come out of this is that Memphis is obviously having a fire sale so we should try to get a package of Miller and Warrick or something. You'd never think to say this about the Suns but we could really use Miller's shooting.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Arclite said:


> Kurt Thomas and two draft picks nets us ABSOLUTELY ZILCH this last offseason. Just because we didn't want to pay the dude for one year. The Lakers take the same ****ing package and turn it into an all-star and world champion. Awesome.
> 
> The only possible positive that could ever come out of this is that Memphis is obviously having a fire sale so we should try to get a package of Miller and Warrick or something. You'd never think to say this about the Suns but we could really use Miller's shooting.


He's the last thing we need, to get him would be to make Diaw obsolete and he's younger, way more athletic and has already signed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

as a laker fan, i'm hoping bynum can come into the game with a defensive-first-offense-second mindset. if he could clog the lanes along with gasol, that would be sick. 

but yeah, even if bynum doesn't mesh well with gasol, you could give both players 33 minutes per game. whenever bynum is sitting, let gasol play and vice versa. that way, they'll only be playing together 18 minutes per game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You guys should get Kwame


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

I can understand the excitement of Laker fans, as well as the frustration of Phoenix fans, but people are acting like this guarantees the Lakers a title.

There are at least four solid contenders in the west - SA, LA, Dallas, and Phoenix; and arguably three fringe contenders - NO, GS, and Utah.

Nothing has changed except for LA moving from a fringe contender to a real contender. But if the Suns finish first in the west, which they're on pace to do, they'll face a relatively mediocre western team, followed by matchups with two real contenders in the west semis and west finals. That was likely to happen regardless of the Gasol move.

So it makes the west tougher, but the road through the west wasn't likely to become any more difficult then prior to the Gasol trade.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Grant Hill is probably killing himself for not anwering Phil during the summer


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

McGillicutty said:


> I can understand the excitement of Laker fans, as well as the frustration of Phoenix fans, but people are acting like this guarantees the Lakers a title.
> 
> There are at least four solid contenders in the west - SA, LA, Dallas, and Phoenix; and arguably three fringe contenders - NO, GS, and Utah.
> 
> ...


It doesn't guarantee anything, you're right about that. But, what it does do is make the Lakers even tougher for the Suns to handle with two skilled, 7-foot post players. You guys have Amare, but after that your frontline line is extremely weak. I think this deal impacts the Suns more than any of the other top contenders in the conference, simply due to this the team's lack of size and interior presence. I can't wait for playoff time.


----------

